# I know he's a lefty, but



## DCBluesman (Jan 26, 2009)

I just can't fathom why President Obama uses a ballpoint pen to sign documents.  http://newsblog.projo.com/2009/01/president-order.html


----------



## rdunn12 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hmmmm.Interesting.


----------



## Billman (Jan 26, 2009)

Probably because no one has made him custom pens yet.


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 27, 2009)

Craft a nice fountain pen for him with one of those nice nibs that you sell.  Maybe he will change his ways??


----------



## fernhills (Jan 27, 2009)

Did you ever see the 10 cent pen that senator McCain withdrew from is jacket pocket to demonstrate how he was going to veto the pork laden bills. Man, we coulda made a fortune.


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 27, 2009)

I often recommend ballpoint pens for left-handed writers.  Regular ballpoint pen ink is alcohol based, and dries very quickly.  Gel ink, rollerball ink, and fountain pen ink dry more slowly. Therefore, they are more likely to smudge when the hand drags across it.


----------



## woody350ep (Jan 27, 2009)

That is why I don't like to use pencils.  And you are right about the pen inks.  I prefer nice, smooth writing heavy ballpoints for myself because of that reason.  I think that is why I like the cigar kit so much.


----------



## marcruby (Jan 27, 2009)

He would need a special assistant pen filler for a fountain pen!!!  Has anyone every seena formal signing where the president uses about 50 pens to do one signature so that there are souvenirs?


----------

